# FTS Thread!!



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Surprisingly we don't have a thread like this, but in my opinion it's among the most interesting by far on a forum like this. So then, lets see your full tank shots!!


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

My 10 gallon Citronella tank
My 55 gal Mantella tank


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Seeing the bed right beside your 55 gallon, I think "Morning Glory" would be an appropriate name!! Nice color, love the look all the blooms give...


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah nothing like waking up next to a damn Rain Forest everymorning....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here they be! Most of mine tend to look very skinny on film. They are 12 inches wide but in conjunction with the 24" height and the 24" front to back measurements, they look even narrower. The last two are 24 x 24 x 24. Check out the wicked trunk and roots on the last one! That's our Escudo viv. Of course, all but one are my slope front design.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> Surprisingly we don't have a thread like this, but in my opinion it's among the most interesting by far on a forum like this. So then, lets see your full tank shots!!


I couldn't agree more. I like to see the "larger picture" when looking at a viv. I want to see if everything is in proportion etc. Need to get a digital camera so I can post mine. Looking forward to seeing yalls vivs!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the look of the trunk Doug.......

I will have to take a pic of mine since it has really grown in since the last FTS I took.....


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

75gal san cristobal tank











I will post pics later when I get home tonight.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Great idea for a thread! I love seeing everyones vivs.
Here's mine, all pics just taken in the last couple minutes.-
55 gallon azureus








30 gallon Mint Terribilis








30 gallon Leucomelas








20L Nominant imitator








20L empty-


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice looking tanks kim!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I love how all the drift wood is in Pumilios vivs! Very nice!

Mike- your 75 is amazing!!! Love the exos as well!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great idea for a thread! I'll try and get some more in the next couple days...

Great shots


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, I don't post much but I lurk alot, probably time to show you all my tanks.

18cube exo Vampire crab tank (rebuilt this past weekend) is first, the second is my 20L vitattus tank, an older photo


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Really nice tanks everyone.


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Frog22, what are those mosses you have scattered around, as well as the vines in the back, creeping fig?


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

There are some great vivs in this young thread already! Here's some of mine.









Azureus









Leucomelas group 1









These looked great once they grew out but I can't prove it. They have since been re-purposed. You could see the orange terribilis from a mile away.









Leucomelas group 2









Milk Frogs









Auratus - Nicaraguan Retics


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I love how all the drift wood is in Pumilios vivs! Very nice!
> 
> Mike- your 75 is amazing!!! Love the exos as well!


Thanks, we do love our wood! It's mostly ghost wood.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad to see everybody is liking this thread and posting, all of your tanks are very good!!!


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

firefishbrain said:


> Frog22, what are those mosses you have scattered around, as well as the vines in the back, creeping fig?


Its mostly java, with some scattered spike moss, baby tears and creeping fig on the background.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I can put this one up but I don't have anything current yet to post


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

E. trivattus tank


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Just finished this one.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Spotty, those are some awesome tanks! Keeping them simplistic and using just a few plant species in each really made them stand out!

Ill have to take some pictures soon


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I seriously need to do some replanting on a few of my tanks. 

Varadero










C.Valley










Vanzolinii (I had no idea the escargo begonia would get so out of control. It was tiny when I bought it. I had to cut 4 leaves out just so you could see in)










Escudo










Froglet growout










75gal san cristobal


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks Okapi! To be honest, all the great vivs in here have me feeling a bit amateur. 



Okapi said:


> Spotty, those are some awesome tanks! Keeping them simplistic and using just a few plant species in each really made them stand out!
> 
> Ill have to take some pictures soon


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

10gal vert I planted today


----------



## Sake135 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet Tanks everyone.

Here's my son's 18x18x24 leucomelas Zoo Med:


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sake135 said:


> Sweet Tanks everyone.
> 
> Here's my son's 18x18x24 leucomelas Zoo Med:


Sweet tank! I wish my tank looked like that!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

D3monic I dont believe that is Begonia 'Escargot'
I believe its Begonia 'Fireflush' but could you get a pic of the top of the leaf for me?
And a lot of the commercially grown Begonias can get out of control LOL


I see alot of nice tanks in this thread!!!

Todd


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful tanks Guys, all of them! Enter your best vivarium shot on our facebook page and have a chance to win a $50 dollar credit at tropicalecos.com! Details for entry are on our facebook page, pretty simple the photo with the most 'likes' by March 27th wins the $50 dollars.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Orange Lamasi trio, still kinda new...










FG Vent pair ... this was brand new, growing in has helped it some









Old pic of variabilis vert, lots more grown in now.









-brett


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

70*50*60cm or 27*19*23in

Lited with 2 x T5 Osram 24W 4000K Fluorescent lamps









Evening liting with one compact fluorescent lamp 6000K


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

34 gallon viv and 95 gallon viv


----------



## hansenrenaat (Aug 10, 2008)

here's mine hope you like


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

*What is the small vine on the far right side of the Mint tank and what is the big vine in the 20L???* *Very nice tanks BTW!*




dreamcatcer98 said:


> Great idea for a thread! I love seeing everyones vivs.
> Here's mine, all pics just taken in the last couple minutes.-
> 
> 30 gallon Mint Terribilis
> ...


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!
I think what you're seeing as a vine in the mint tank is a lemon button fern offshoot- it's stuck into the background.
The vines in the 20L are lipstick plant vines


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

hansenrenaat said:


> here's mine hope you like


Where are you located? Sweet viv, is it custom made?


----------



## hansenrenaat (Aug 10, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> Where are you located? Sweet viv, is it custom made?


hi i am from holland.
the tank is custom made, only the plant and every thing i did myself,


regards hans


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Hans, figured it was Europe but was hoping someone in the US made that.


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

I just finished this one 12x12x18. I put the bumble bees in there for now but only until I finish a bigger tank for them


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Finished the Retic, benedicta, Uakarii is still in need of more planting. I have just been a little lazy about it.

Reticulata




















benedicta


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> 30 gallon Mint Terribilis


This one has great style. Reminds me of one of my favorite tanks from a few years back. It was a relatively spartan tank with plenty of leaf litter, a couple small jade green bromeliads and vines creeping up the background. Hardscape was very similar to yours w/only a few sticks. If I recall correctly, it housed reticulatus. A while back I searched for hours through the forums trying to find the thread again but I never found it; images were probably deleted.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Keep em coming!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I love this thread... great looking tanks everyone!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooh, your broms look so full...


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

jason that is CLEAN! I like it.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is my 18x18x24 viv...still growing in but hope yall enjoy.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

wow doug and i thought i was doing something lol







Pumilo said:


> Here they be! Most of mine tend to look very skinny on film. They are 12 inches wide but in conjunction with the 24" height and the 24" front to back measurements, they look even narrower. The last two are 24 x 24 x 24. Check out the wicked trunk and roots on the last one! That's our Escudo viv. Of course, all but one are my slope front design.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

AaronAcker said:


> jason that is CLEAN! I like it.


Thanks! Now if I could just get the background to grow in


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Some of the very first i ever put together


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I might as well add my own tank to the thread, since i got it up...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My 94 gallon corner tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice! what is that purple brom?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought the purple and pink one at Tropiflora a couple of shows ago, they were developed by someone for low light conditions and some very soft spines, the only name they had for them was Neoregelia 'Puppy Love' & 'Purple Star'.


----------

